# 2010 madone 6 series vs 5 series



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a 2010 madone 6 series how is the ride compare to the 5 series? my lbs told that the ride on the 6 series is not as smooth ride as my 08 5.2.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

According to the marketing material, it's actually more vertically compliant than the 5-series. I was comparing my 2010 6-series to a friends 2008 5.1... the parts are quite a bit different, so it was difficult to tell. Mine definitely felt stiffer, but I suspect a lot of that has to do with the wheels, etc.

Either way, the new 6-series definitely LOOKS a lot nicer.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

The 2010 5 Series is the 2009 6 Series. So Basically what you're asking is how does the new 6 series ride compared to the old one. Unfortunately I'm not sure so I can't help ya there.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

atown117 said:


> The 2010 5 Series is the 2009 6 Series. So Basically what you're asking is how does the new 6 series ride compared to the old one. Unfortunately I'm not sure so I can't help ya there.


Same geometry, different carbon.

2009 & 2010 5-series use Black carbon.
2009 & 2010 6-series use Red carbon.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting, probably should of checked the Trek website. Serves me right for taking road bike action's word for it.


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

*6 versus 5 series seat mast question...*

The 2010 6 series has more of a rounded seat mast. Was this changed to make this part of the bike more compliant/comfortable? I have a 2010 5.1 (proud new owner) and wonder if it would make a difference by using a 120cm seat mast instead of my 160mm mast - which is only a few mm's from completely lowered?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Lighter and more compliant. I really doubt a 1" shorter seatmast of the same design is going to be worth the hassle. I guess if you decide to get a 120, you might as well get a carbon one. I don't know about 2010, but previous 5.1s had aluminum seatmast, unlike all other models.


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> Lighter and more compliant. I really doubt a 1" shorter seatmast of the same design is going to be worth the hassle. I guess if you decide to get a 120, you might as well get a carbon one. I don't know about 2010, but previous 5.1s had aluminum seatmast, unlike all other models.


All the new style 5's (2008 and up) have carbon seatmasts- part of the frame - and use carbon caps.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ralph m said:


> The 2010 6 series has more of a rounded seat mast. Was this changed to make this part of the bike more compliant/comfortable? I have a 2010 5.1 (proud new owner) and wonder if it would make a difference by using a 120cm seat mast instead of my 160mm mast - which is only a few mm's from completely lowered?


Ralph, the 5.1 when first introduced in late 2007 for the 2008 model year had what was known as OCLV White carbon. For reasons, the 5.1 was discontinued in 2008, shortly after its introduction. The entire frame was carbon including the seat mast (which incidentally is part of the frame) and the seat cap was also carbon.

For the 2010 model year, the 5.1 was reincarnated as the stock option (ie: non Project One) for the 5 Series Madone. It is a 5 Series Madone and its frame is OCLV Black, just like all the other 5 Series Madones. In other words, basically if you buy an off the shelf 5 Series Madone for 2010 it will be a 5.1. (Unless your LTD chose to stock some standard color 5.2s or above for different component options.)

Unlike the 6 Series, which for 2010 received some significant frame updates (new fork, new frame & stays, OCLV2, new seat mast design, integrated sensor) the 5 Series Madones, including the 5.1, are identical to the 2009 5 Series Madones. They differ from the 2008s in that they now have an RDH. But the seat mast and seat mast cap are the same "semi aero" type design.

As to the design change on the 6 Series to a rounded mast, this feature, coupled with the thinner/lowered stays and the alterations to the seat cluster lug supposedly leads to a more vertically compliant ride. Whether this is true, I have no idea. I have several thousand miles on a 5 series and find it every bit as comfortable as my 6 series Madone over long rides. Keep the 160mm cap. You won't notice a difference in changing it other than the money you spend doing so.

HTH
zac


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Zac. I knew about most of this (investigated the hell out it before I plunked down my $) and I'm very satisfied with the bike. I thought the shorter seat cap might provide a smoother ride as the longer one is fully "down" and essentially doubling-up the mast area...but probably not, based on your recommendation.

What is RDH? And while I'm at it - what do you think about the Speedtrap sensors?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

RDH is Replaceable Derailleur Hanger. 
As to the speedtrap sensor: (caveat is I don't use a computer) but it is an idea that is taking full advantage of the ANT+ standard and about time. Nice to see the clean lines of bikes not hindered by ugly sensors strapped to a fork or a stay.


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

OK. RDH, got it. Thanks!


----------

